# in cabin micro filter.



## devo (Dec 29, 2004)

does anyone know how often these things are supposed to be changed? thank you


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

it is reccomended that these be changed every year...some dealers will say every other year. honestly, i am yet to change mine and have no problems with smells or excess dust.


----------

